# # of fruit per gallon of mead (melomel)



## montyfox (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm interested in making a blueberry melomel following the recipe by Waldo. However, I have noticed that the amount of fruit differs from the formula I use with fruit wine. When making friut wine I usually follow a rule of thumb of 3 to 4 pounds fruit per gallon of wine. In Waldo's recipe I see that this is not the case. Is there something different about using honey that requires less fruit or is it still just a matter of taste? 
I checked the Batch Calculator on gotmead.com and using 3 to 4 pounds of fruit per gallon of mead still shows good begining SG levels. But, will that overpower the wine? Just checking before I start something.


Thanks in advance. Monty


----------



## Wade E (Dec 10, 2008)

Melomels are typically supposed to be lighter on fruit flavor and heavier on the honey flavor and they are good that way too but I always like a heavier fruit flavor.


----------



## vcasey (Dec 10, 2008)

If you are adding fruit up front (in the primary) add more, if you are waiting and adding the fruit in the secondary you can get away with adding less. The reason is the more active up front fermentation can drive off the fruit aroma. 
VPC


----------



## uavwmn (Dec 23, 2008)

Monty, what size stopper do you use for the gallon wine jug?


----------



## vcasey (Dec 23, 2008)

Not Monty but I use 6 1/2 on the jugs I got from the wine shop and 8 on the apple juice jugs I picked up from the store.
VPC


----------

